# Datus Archery Golf Invitational



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I attended the Datus Golf Invitational today with one of my neighborhood youth, (Saturday, April 11th) at Eagle Mountain. Warm day but windy. Made for an extra challenge. As usual, it was a lot of fun. The courses were about the same as usual, (They don't change much from year to year). Not a complaint, just an observation. They had setup (3) 18 hole courses. We had time to shoot 2, beginning at 1:30 pm and ending at 6:15 pm. If you have never tried archery golf, I would recommend that you give it a whirl. Lots of fun. Kudos to Datus for another successful and fun shoot.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

my favorite shoots of the year and i am missing them all this year :sad:


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I came out yesterday afternoon and ran around the courses. Couldn't have been a more perfect day of shooting. There's just something about slinging arrows for the pure fun of it as apposed to stressing about scores !!!

Next up is the UBA State Archery Golf shoot in two weeks out there at Eagle Mtn on the 25th and 26th. If you've never shot archery gold, you don't know what you're missing.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

ok so this may be a newb question, but when you say golf shoot is that just another word for walking a 3d range or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Jmgardner said:


> ok so this may be a newb question, but when you say golf shoot is that just another word for walking a 3d range or is there something I'm missing?


No it is more like a golf course. The "holes" are like golf at 150-500 yards long with a target at the "cup". Least amount of shots wins.

Come up to the Hardware Shoot this weekend and try it out.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Datus uses a 2.5 inch round x 6 inch tall piece of fire hose. You have to knock it over. The goal is to nock it over in one shot. 

Middlefork... with the snow storm we had today, are you expecting snow up at Hardware Ranch on Saturday, or just a lot of mud. I haven't been able to come up for a couple of years, but when I have, it has been a lot of fun. Not sure if I will be able to make it this Saturday or not.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

BD
I would guess there to be a little mud. But the forcast says it should be warm enough to melt any snow. The 3D courses are all west facing and the golf is in the fields. As a disclaimer I am not associated with this shoot just a participant.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i posted this on another thread, but bow_dude, this is the email the cache archers were sent.

Archers,

I was surprised tonight when I went to Hardware Ranch and found it was warm and snow-free! Come out this weekend to our annual Cache Archers Hardware Ranch 3D and golf shoot, happening April 18th and 19th.The course is located 15 miles east of Hyrum, UT up Blacksmith Fork Canyon. Shooting begins Saturday, April 18th at 8:30 am to 6:00 pm and Sunday, April 19th from 8:30 am to 2:00 pm.

There will be two courses: one unmarked and one marked Redding style. There will also be an Archery Golf shoot. Cost is $20 for fun shooters, $15 for members, $5 for ages 12-15, and ages 11 and younger shoot free.

Lunch will be available for purchase all day and there will be drawings and prizes. For more information visit www.cachearchers.net or visit our Facebook page. Should be a great warm and dry weekend for shooting!

Cache Archers Committee


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. The recent storm has created havoc in my neighborhood and I have committed to help with a downed tree at one location and fence at another. Kill some targets for me.


----------

